# Madrugar



## regalsun

Boa tarde a todos,
  Quando eu saio dum encontro na internet (teclando com um amigo/uma amiga à noite, bem tarde), eu digo algo como: _Infelizmente, tenho que sair, porque tenho que me levantar muito cedo amanhã_. Também, dá para dizer algo como;
  Eu preciso madrugar amanhã ou
  Eu vou madrugar amanhã ?

Muito obrigado.
R.


----------



## Vanda

Tanto faz, você pode dizer ambos.


----------



## antitese.br

Eu acho que não. "Madrugar" é passar a madrugada acordado.

Se você me diz que vai madrugar amanhã, eu vou imaginar que você vai ficar sem dormir durante a madrugada.


----------



## Vanda

Desculpe Antítese, mas terei que ser uma antítese,  pois no meu recanto todo e qualquer madrugador sabe o que é ter que madrugar todos os dias, ou seja, levantar de madrugada. Nada bom e ainda mais com este friozinho!

Veja o Aurélio:
madrugar -   Levantar-se da cama bem cedo: _"madrugava como um pássaro e só adormecia pela noite dentro."_  (João de Araújo Correia)


----------



## antitese.br

É verdade, Vanda, você está corretíssima. Não tinha visto o dicionário.

De toda forma, já vi muita gente perguntando: "E aí, vai poder madrugar hoje?" quando estamos na internet e vamos passá-la jogando...


----------



## almufadado

Vanda seu dicionário está desactualizado !

Já tem os updates até ao 1.45.32.2.123. ?

Já roda no dx10 ? 

O game pad tem force pad ?

Actualmente madrugar é a gente ver que o sol está a nascer  e tem de deixar de jogar (e ir deitar) porque a mamãe vai acordar a essa hora  e não nos pode encontrar a jogar quando for ao quarto para ver se dormimos como anjinhos .




Brincadeirinha !!!!


----------



## Vanda

Brincadeirinha mesmo, pois eu e o pessoal que não fica varando a madrugada no computador morremos de raiva quando temos que madrugar!


----------



## Paulotella

Vanda, você está corretissíma. Madrugar é levantar hiper cedo. Geralmente para trabalhar ou estudar.

Como posso dizer está expressão em inglês? alguém sabe?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Paulo. 

Parece que não há uma expressão específica além de get up early. Quando a Regal aparecer poderá nos ajudar.


----------



## ewie

Paulotella said:


> Como posso dizer está expressão em inglês? alguém sabe?


_Rise with the lark_ é uma versão poética  Na linguagem de todos os dias _get up early_, como disse a Vanda.


----------



## regalsun

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas.



Paulotella said:


> Como posso dizer está expressão em inglês? alguém sabe?



Madrugar no inglês seria - _To get up early_ or _To get up very early_ ou para ser ainda mais dramático, pode usar a expressão, _To get up at the crack of dawn_.


----------



## Vanda

_To get up at the crack of dawn_.

É verdade, havia me esquecido completamente desta expressão. Obrigada aos dois.


----------



## Denis555

*Tem até um ditado (=there's even a saying)*

*Deus ajuda quem cedo madruga *
=> early to bed and early to rise 
makes a man happy, healthy and wise.
=> the early bird catches the worm.


----------



## olivinha

ewie said:


> _Rise with the lark_ é uma versão poética


So you guys _rise with the lark_, in Brazil in a less poetic way _dormimos com as galinhas_ (we go to bed early) and para _acordarmos com o galo_ (to wake up early).


----------



## ewie

I'd like to change my *versão poética* to *versão poetiquíssima* (com licença).
_Be up with the lark_ is a shade less poetic, perhaps:
_~I bet you've been lying in bed all morning, haven't you?
~Oh no, not me - I was up with the lark this morning._

(Not sure I like the idea of going to bed with hens, though waking up with a cock sounds reasonable.)


----------



## gothic

Eu nunca tinha ouvido falar que madrugar era acordar cedo...
Pelo menos não na região onde moro.

Madrugar é passar a noite em claro por aqui...
Aí seria mais ou menos _*Overnight*_...
Então não seria certo dizer pra quem vai acordar muito cedo...
Dessa eu não sabia...
Vivendo e aprendendo...


Vitaren ina aphrëren...


----------



## Guigo

Creio que temos, pelo menos aqui no Rio, as 2 possibilidades para "madrugar":

1. Acordar muito cedo;
2. Passar a noite/madrugada em claro, acordado.

Acho que 2. é consequência de 1.

Quanto à _to rise with the lark_, também dizemos _*acordar com os pássaros/com os passarinhos*_.


----------



## Vanda

A conclusão que eu cheguei, Guigo, é que esta nova geração nunca viu/usou madrugar no seu sentido de sempre. Estão modificando ou acrescentando um novo significado ao madrugar.


----------



## Macunaíma

Para mim madrugar sempre foi acordar cedo, ao raiar do dia. Varar a madrugada, sim, significa passar a noite em claro. A propósito, hoje eu varei a madrugada e estou um trapo.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Quanto à _to rise with the lark_, também dizemos _*acordar com os pássaros/com os passarinhos*_.




_Á cá _(="por cá" em dialecto _troglodita_)  diz-se "Acordar com os galos !" dado a falta de fauna mais barulhenta (em geral se voa mata-se ... excepto certas águias!).


----------



## almufadado

Macunaíma said:


> Para mim madrugar sempre foi acordar cedo, ao raiar do dia. Varar a madrugada, sim, significa passar a noite em claro. A propósito, hoje eu varei a madrugada e estou um trapo.



Como eu o compreendo, Macunaima!!!

Eu ontem também fiz o mesmo, ou melhor fiz _*serão*_ até às 5 da matina, e hoje fiquei um _*farrapo*!_ 

Pior era no tempo das _directas_, ai sim, *passar as noites em claro* era _fogo _.


----------



## Paulotella

almufadado, você matou a charada!
Parabéns o melhor significado até agora.
lark= cotovia.



almufadado said:


> Como eu o compreendo, Macunaima!!!
> 
> Eu ontem também fiz o mesmo, ou melhor fiz _*serão*_ até às 5 da matina, e hoje fiquei um _*farrapo*!_
> 
> Pior era no tempo das _directas_, ai sim, *passar as noites em claro* era _fogo _.





Vanda said:


> A conclusão que eu cheguei, Guigo, é que esta nova geração nunca viu/usou madrugar no seu sentido de sempre. Estão modificando ou acrescentando um novo significado ao madrugar.


 
Wanda, concordo plenamente com você.


----------

